# Authentic Krate?



## pedalpower17 (Feb 3, 2018)

Any comments from the experts on authenticity of this one will be appreciated?


----------



## Rollo (Feb 3, 2018)

... Looks like a restored 1968 Orange Krate .. repainted ... no pogo seat post that was a '68 only option ... Hard to tell if the rear fender is a razor edge from the pic ...


----------



## 1966fastbacks (Feb 3, 2018)

Dito, nice bike. Needs the bars lowered about an inch.


----------



## mantaray (Feb 3, 2018)

Interested.. How much?


----------



## pedalpower17 (Feb 3, 2018)

mantaray said:


> Interested.. How much?



Not mine.  Will be auctioned here in MI.


----------



## mantaray (Feb 3, 2018)

pedalpower17 said:


> Not mine.  Will be auctioned here in MI.



Oh ok. I thought maybe there was an amount on it so you were wondering if it was actually worth what it was going for..... if you do find out, keep us updated. I’m looking for something similar for my son


----------



## mcmfw2 (Feb 4, 2018)

Looks like a repop seat, the rear fender looks suspect, no chain slap says repaint or touched up, the rear tire is not correct as well..


----------

